
The Art of Fooling the Eye (2011) - prismatic
https://resobscura.blogspot.com/2011/10/art-of-fooling-eye.html
======
honoredb
It says something that I'd disagree about who won in the contest in the
epigraph. Fooling a flock of birds sounds much harder than fooling somebody of
the same species, not because birds are better at perception but because
they're too alien for the same tricks to work on them. A painting of grapes
that would attract birds probably wouldn't look particularly representational
to humans; it'd be a kind of art that required conceptual flexibility and a
deep understanding of both birds and grapes. Something, indeed, that you'd
expect to see only in a modern art museum.

~~~
ericsoderstrom
Hawk decals pasted on windows seem to do a pretty good job of fooling birds,
but wouldn't fool humans. So do scare-crows

------
nikanj
Interesting contrast to modern art. As photos have made it absolutely trivial
to produce life-like images, fooling the buyer has become way more important
than fooling the eye. Could you imagine Pollock taking part in this
competition?

